# Problems with ARD



## moose151 (Apr 12, 2005)

I have 4 machines in a remote office that I need to connect to using ARD 3.6. I have a VPN connection working and am able to successfully control all but one of the machines. I have checked all of the settings and have confirmed that the Mac that ARD is not working has all of the same sharing preferences as the machines that are working. All of these machines are on the same network. All of the machines are running OS 10.8.x. All machines that I am able to connect to are running 10.8.3 but the one I can't is only at 10.8.2, but that is only because I haven't been able to remote into it yet to perform the OS update. The weird thing is that I can see the unresponsive Mac (can see the IP address, the version of ARD, OS version, etc.) but I simply can't connect to it to control or observe using ARD. I am however able to use TeamViewer from a remote Windows PC.

Can someone provide some ideas as to what to check and or how to fix this? TIA.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

moose151 said:


> I have 4 machines in a remote office that I need to connect to using ARD 3.6. I have a VPN connection working and am able to successfully control all but one of the machines. I have checked all of the settings and have confirmed that the Mac that ARD is not working has all of the same sharing preferences as the machines that are working. All of these machines are on the same network. All of the machines are running OS 10.8.x. All machines that I am able to connect to are running 10.8.3 but the one I can't is only at 10.8.2, but that is only because I haven't been able to remote into it yet to perform the OS update. The weird thing is that I can see the unresponsive Mac (can see the IP address, the version of ARD, OS version, etc.) but I simply can't connect to it to control or observe using ARD. I am however able to use TeamViewer from a remote Windows PC.
> 
> Can someone provide some ideas as to what to check and or how to fix this? TIA.


I've seen that a couple of times, all on machines running 10.8.2. A temporary fix seems to be to disconnect any external displays and restart ARD on the admin computer. Drives me nuts...

FWIW, the Mac version of TeamViewer isn't half bad. I use TeamViewer when I'm remote, and ARD when I'm local or need to do more than just move the mouse.


----------

